# 13 Nov



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Took my next door neighbor and his boys for one last gigging trip. Went to a good funnel spot in3 foot of water and anchored up. Easy pickings. All we had to do is stick them as they moved through. Not much fun IMO. I prefer to hunt for them.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Where's the :takephoto ? Uh, wait a minute I thought your sled was in the shed? oke


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Forgot the most important part.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Thats what the hell I'm talkin about right there!!!:bowdown Makes me want to drag mine out of the shed too. Looks to me like you have got the perfect spot to slaughter them while they are on the move.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Since your done for the year could you tell us where theyre at?oke I've never gigged one before


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Amazing!!!:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## njmad (Sep 26, 2008)

Well you limited out 3 and half people. This year me and my dad have had know luck.


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

My 6yr olds comment...

"Wow! he must have a big cooler."


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

man that is a nice mess of flaties!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice. Glad you got one last batch for the year.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I've heard people talk about doing that.( waiting for them to swim by) at Alabama Point. 

BTW Nice mess of fish


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Flounder9.75 (11/16/2008)*I've heard people talk about doing that.( waiting for them to swim by) at Alabama Point.
> 
> BTW Nice mess of fish


Alabama Point is areally goodchoke point/funnel.


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Now thats a mess of fish. Wheres that green cooler? :toast


----------



## Longbeard (Apr 24, 2008)

that is one hell of a mess good job :bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 9, 2007)

Fun or not, that's a nice mess of flounder!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Great job! Just watching them moving by has got to be anticipating. Glad to see you got a load of them. I'm hoping this next year will at least be somewhat productive over here.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Buzzsaw (11/17/2008)*Fun or not, that's a nice mess of flounder!


+1 Good job :clap


----------

